# Behinger NU6000DSP or NU6000 + MiniDSP



## Kevin Doe (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm trying to decide where my signal conditioning (EQ, delay, crossover, etc) should occur. I see a few obvious choices.

1. Behinger NU6000DSP. Use the built in DSP fucnctionality. I have read over the manual and have a pretty good understanding of its capabilities.

2. Behinger NU6000 + MiniDSP. I also understand the MiniDSP capabilities, at least on the surface.

The application is for two independent subwoofers in their own enclosures. The subs are sealed, so I don't have to worry about a super low HPF. It seems on the surface either option will work, and option 1 is cheaper by about $50. But, I'm unsure about the ease of use. I know the MiniDSP is made to work with the REW Wizard, but I've never used it. Which will make an easier to use solution? Any thoughts, pros/cons, etc.

Another piece of information. I tested the RMS output level of the receiver's LFE output. With a test signal @ 60Hz, 0 dBFS, I was getting 10.2 VRMS. That seems really high. The receiver is a Yamaha HTR-5560.

Appreciate all the help! Thanks!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kevin Doe said:


> I'm trying to decide where my signal conditioning (EQ, delay, crossover, etc) should occur. I see a few obvious choices.
> 
> 1. Behinger NU6000DSP. Use the built in DSP fucnctionality. I have read over the manual and have a pretty good understanding of its capabilities.
> 
> ...



The new Yamaha CX-A5100 preamp is 13v for the sub when using XLR, and 6.5V for unbalanced sub... So I would say it might be a bit high, but it might just be that they are measuring differently then you are, as Yamaha doesn't say what frequency they are measuring at.


----------



## Kevin Doe (Aug 20, 2015)

Interesting. Won't most amps clip the input signal with an input level that high?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s nothing to worry about, this is why the amp has input gain controls and the receiver has a level out control, too. Keep in mind that the 10.2 V was probably max, which was a figure with clipping. Clean output should be at least 25-30% lower. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kevin Doe (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you Wayne. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Kevin Doe (Aug 20, 2015)

I ended up purchasing the NU6000 w/o the DSP built in. I plan to use a MiniDSP 2x4. I have read and read, and I still don't understand which plug in would be recommended.

Currently my AVR only has one sub ouput (unbalanced). I will run that into the MiniDSP, and use two of the ouputs ( have two subs). Each output will go to a separate input channel on the amp. In the future I will be upgrading my AVR to something more modern, which may have more than one sub output. In that case, I'd like my MiniDSP plugin to be compatible with two inputs, two ouputs.

I seem to find recommendations for the 4 way advanced, the 2x4 Advanced, and maybe others. Even looking at the data sheets, I'm not sure which plugin is right for me. Can someone help me with this.


----------

